# plow/ salter set up on ranger 800



## jay12 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a 2011 polaris ranger 800 I am looking to buy a plow for. I want a good set up, without spending a fortune. It won't get used a lot so I dont want to tie up a fortune, but I would like a cheaper/ solid plow and salter set up. I have trucks and plows for the bulk of our work, would just like to set up the ranger for small jobs if we get behind. So the question is, what brand plow and whats a good and relatively in expensive salter? Thanks guys


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for the plow I'd just go with a Moose straight blade.

if your doing alot of work with it then maybe the Boss for the ranger but for backup/light duty the Moose Plow should be fine.

I have no idea for a salter though.

good luck.


----------

